
Behind OS X’s modern face lies an aging collection of Unix tools (2014) - aleyan
https://robservatory.com/behind-os-xs-modern-face-lies-an-aging-collection-of-unix-tools/
======
montrose
"Aging" like the Pythagorean theorem is aging.

